# Painting baseboard style heaters



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

What do you guys recommend for primer and paint for these? Do you typically use high temp paint? Thanks


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

On the advice of my paint rep I stopped worrying about them and just used latex trim paint
I've not had any issues/problems including odor when first switched on after painting


...well, no reported issues anyway...no calls


----------



## eric080 (Apr 17, 2007)

most of my customers seem to like the matching wall and baseboard radiator look. I also just use the same latex from the walls. Again, no problems encountered!

eric


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

I would use SW DTM, but not sure if that would be best.
r


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

yeah, I guess I'm just double checking since these baseboards I'm painting are in my place

I'm thinking latex preprite and some cashmere will be ok then

...it's not like they get that hot, but I wanted to get some opinions especially because a couple of them are in my soon to be son's room and I want to make sure things are extra safe


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

I've been told by several paint reps that normal paint is good to 350 degrees.


----------



## Father-n-Son (Jul 28, 2007)

Rich, I have painted alot of the baseboard heats, I always do it this way.
Sand with very fine paper, 
Dust off, 
Whipe down with a deglosser (removes dust as well) 
Prime with Rust-Oleum 
Then two (2) coats of finish paint, same as trim/baseboard. 
Will last for a few years. If you do it this way. 

If you don't use the rust-oleum. You might (chances are you will) have rust spots showing up in a few months or so.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks for the info Bill. I was questioning which primer to use, since that is the most crucial step (usually is). I think I may use your method, afterall...I've been to many a job where the radiator is rusty.


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

Same as others, used to do them up with oil primer and spray cans.

Switched to just using the trim paint. It gets baked on:thumbsup: .

Sometimes, especially in apts., they are in bad shape from others gooping on the paint. Then, prep is necessary. Crappy heaters take away from a perfectly good paint job. When they are squared away properly, the room takes on a much more professional, overall look.


----------



## PlantainPainting (Apr 19, 2007)

I like to use Satin Impervo OIL on heaters - I remove rust with steel wool, sandpaper, whatever works- then vacuum them very thoroughly and tack. Spot-prime 'em with cover-stain whack 'em with Satin Impervo OIL, 2 coats usually. Those heaters will look mint and you will get compliments. I find, that on jobs where I use latex they will rust rather quickly in the humidity


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

*Yuk! rattle cans...*



Joewho said:


> Same as others, used to do them up with oil primer and spray cans.
> 
> Switched....



I really don't like the rattle cans!
If you hadn't already switched away from them I'd try to talk you into using even a cheapo HVLP cup gun with a small air compressor.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Just paint em’.


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

RH said:


> Just paint em’.


RH, did you get baited by a "Recommended for you" offering of a post from 2007? Web algorithms are funny things...


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I don’t remember noticing it listed in the RR, but in my defense, my two year old grandson had just crawled up into my lap when I was checking stuff last night, so distraction may have played a part. Oh well.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

RH said:


> I don’t remember noticing it listed in the RR, but in my defense, my two year old grandson had just crawled up into my lap when I was checking stuff last night, so distraction may have played a part. Oh well.


Since we're resurrecting a 14 year old thread, I'll chime in and say that we always: scuff, clean, (mask if necessary), and rattle-can heat baseboard heaters. 
They almost look factory, and seem to hold up to the heat without problems.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

If they still have the factory finish, I'll use a nicer paint on them....otherwise they just get painted in with the walls.


----------



## celicaxx (May 29, 2015)

To me it depends on condition, what the customer wants, and all that. If they're brand new or close to it, no paint unless the customer wants it (they'd rather keep baseboard heaters factory colors if it's white and a white.) If they're a little scuffed but seem to otherwise be OK, light sand, normal latex trim paint (had good luck with Muralo's adhesion.) Rusty, they get sanded plus Rustoleum brushed on. I've used Kilz oil primer in a rattlecan over rust with trim paint and still had some rust bleed through, so I won't do that again (it didn't matter, was a rental getting Section 8 inspections and I threw it in as an almost freebie using his supplied Sherwin Emerald Urethane on them.) 

I don't like putting wall paint on baseboard heaters as it looks very ugly to me.


----------

